# Brine-ing



## 4-packdad (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey;

  I know Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m taking a big risk Smoking My â€œfirstâ€ turkey for Thanksgiving, but, Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m sure everything will go well.

  Question about Brining:
  Since I can not get hold of any Apple Wood on short notice,
  Can I add Apple Juice to my Brine to achieve the same effect?

  Thanks,
  Bill

  Char-Grill charcoal grill with side-mount smoker.
  Threw out my gas grill many years ago and never looked back.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 18, 2007)

Most grocery stores carry apple chips If that helps. 
I don't think the Apple juice will give you the same effect.


----------



## pescadero (Nov 18, 2007)

4-Pack:

Nice to have you as a new member.  

The flavor of any given wood is always a nice enhancement.  The flavor of different woods is certainly discernable and you will definitely tell the difference from one wood to another.  But, in the case of Apple Wood, it is more a situation where you will decide you like the overall flavor or the results you obtained with Apple.  Very doubtful that you will ever say, â€œOh, that actually tastes like Appleâ€.

If you canâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t find Apple Wood, I would add AJ to the brine, spritz and/or injection and then use another fruit or nut wood that is available, for the actual smoke.  Just choose something fairly mild so it does not overpower the food.  My next choice would be Cherry.  But that is just my taste.  YMMV 

In my opinion there are a couple reasons for using Apple Juice.  One is the flavor and the other is the acidic effect the Juice has on the meat.  This flavor and beneficial effect will be apparent, whether internal from either brining or injecting, or external from brushing or spritzing..  Either way the use of AJ will be a great enhancement.  Just donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t overthink the process or worry too much.  It will turn out great either way.

And remember to post photos.

Skip


----------



## richtee (Nov 18, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Where ya live that ya can't get apple? We're not nosy, all thisstuff comes into play... your level of experience, geographic location, etc. ANY fruitwood will be OK. I don't care for the hickory, too strong for poultry. Oak may be an option...


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome be sure to check out Jeffs 5day ecourse!


----------



## 4-packdad (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey;
Thanks for the replys...

As far as apple...I was trying to find someone who had cut down or pruned an apple tree as opposed to  buying  chunks or chips.

As amazing as it may seem, Once in awhile, I do forget about looking in, get this, *Wally-World*, and grocery stores. 

The farmer where I got my Hickory said "it's the best for BBQ'n & Smoke'n"...

From what I've seen so far on other posts & web-sites, The choice of wood is all a matter of taste.


**
My big concern is if I use Apple Juice in my Brine...
... What will the Acid do to the meat?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## 4-packdad (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh;

Yes, I am taking the 5-Day e-course.

Yes; I do tend to "Over-Think" things.

It drives my wife nuts.

Later,
Bill


----------



## flash (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard. 
I find oak much stronger tasting than hickory. I have some peach and nectarine tree wood that I might try for my thanksgiving bird.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF! You got some good advice here, not much I can add 'cept have fun, enjoy the day and show us pix of your progress!


----------



## stillcajun (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!  I smoked my turkey yesterday w/ a mixture of hickory and apple and it came out great.  It's all about what you prefer.


----------



## ron50 (Nov 19, 2007)

I use orange juice in my brine as well as cut up oranges which is more acidic then the apple juice you are considering. No ill effects here. I wouldn't brine it more then 12 - 24 hours.


----------



## cmacv (Nov 19, 2007)

dont know if this helps but I found apple chips at my local ACE hardware store, not sure if there all the same but try HOME DEPOT or LOWES hardware stores also.

I too did my first turkey for thanksgiving last year and using all the info from this website it came out fantastic! only problem was there was only leftovers from my sisters non smoked bird, mine was all bones. no smoked turkey sammies for me last year =(


----------



## Dutch (Nov 20, 2007)

Most brines that use fruit juice also calls for water so the acid gets diluted a bit.


----------



## capt dan (Nov 20, 2007)

I want that logo on the bottom of my posts too!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





just kidding, well not really kinda.

I am hoping for the same kind of results with my smoked turkey on Thurs.


----------

